

OpenWorm Kickstarter is 70% funded with 19h left to go  - openworm

A previous post [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7613732] pointing to our Kickstarter campaign was well received on HN, so this should hopefully be of interest.<p>Time is running out but we are close to our goal and a few hundreds backers (250-350 depending on pledge amounts) could still make the WormSim a reality.<p>Getting this funded would greatly accelerate our effort to plug a brain into the model of the worm we are building and let you play with it online.<p>If you want to see this happen consider supporting us now by pledging here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;KickstartWorm
======
NicoJuicy
This is wat i understand of the previous HN post (didn't see it then though).

They already opensourced an iOS app some time ago
[https://github.com/openworm/openwormbrowser-
ios](https://github.com/openworm/openwormbrowser-ios)

Some people met Stephen, who is incredibly enthusiastic after chasing such a
challenging problem.

It's not an exact model yet, but it's getting closer. The end goal is to get
the model to the point where if you run an experiment on the virtual worm, you
can be certain you'll get the same results on the real worm.

Seems like a big project, i wish you the best!

